# Arizona Sheriff: Our Own Government Has Become Our Enemy



## deportillegals (Aug 3, 2010)

(CNSNews.com)  Pinal County (Ariz.) Sheriff Paul Babeu is hopping mad at the federal government.

Babeu told CNSNews.com that rather than help law enforcement in Arizona stop the hundreds of thousands of people who come into the United States illegally, the federal government is targeting the state and its law enforcement personnel.

Whats very troubling is the fact that at a time when we in law enforcement and our state need help from the federal government, instead of sending help they put up billboard-size signs warning our citizens to stay out of the desert in my county because of dangerous drug and human smuggling and weapons and bandits and all these other things and then, behind that, they drag us into court with the ACLU, Babeu said.

The sheriff was referring to the law suits filed by the American Civil Liberties Union and the U.S. Department of Justice challenging the states new immigration law.

So who has partnered with the ACLU? Babeu said in a telephone interview with CNSNews.com. Its the president and (Attorney General) Eric Holder himself. And thats simply outrageous.

Last week, U.S. District Judge Susan Bolton placed a temporary injunction on portions of the bill that allowed law enforcement personnel during the course of a criminal investigation who have probable cause to think an individual is in the country illegally to check immigration status. The state of Arizona filed an appeal on Thursday with the 9th Circuit Court of Appeals.

Our own government has become our enemy and is taking us to court at a time when we need help, Babeu said.

Babeu and Sheriff Larry Dever of Cochise County Ariz., spoke by phone with CNSNews.com last week about the May 17 ACLU class-action lawsuit, which charges the law uses racial profiling and named the county attorneys and sheriffs in all 15 Arizona counties as defendants. The Department of Justice filed a lawsuit on July 6, charging the Arizona law preempted the federal governments sole right to enforce immigration law.

If the president would do his job and secure the border; send 3,000 armed soldiers to the Arizona border and stop the illegal immigration and the drug smuggling and the violence, we wouldnt even be in this position and where were forced to take matters into our own hands, Babeu said.
Dever said the federal governments failure to secure the border and its current thwarting of Arizonas effort to control illegal immigration within its borders has implications for the entire country.

cnsnews.com/news/article/70324


----------



## Middleman (Aug 3, 2010)

Your usename is 'deportillegals'? 

Do you have any other interests?


----------



## jillian (Aug 3, 2010)

Middleman said:


> Your usename is 'deportillegals'?
> 
> Do you have any other interests?



isn't it sad that that's how someone would choose to identify themselvs? i gues it could be worse... he could have named himself 'whitesupremacist'.


----------



## deportillegals (Aug 3, 2010)

Middleman said:


> Your usename is 'deportillegals'?
> 
> Do you have any other interests?



Several.


----------



## deportillegals (Aug 3, 2010)

jillian said:


> Middleman said:
> 
> 
> > Your usename is 'deportillegals'?
> ...



I'm not racist.


----------



## Nate (Aug 3, 2010)

> &#8220;Our own government has become our enemy and is taking us to court at a time when we need help,&#8221; Babeu said.



Has become?!? Where the hell has he been during the last 4 or 5 presidencies?


----------



## Yukon. (Aug 3, 2010)

The federal government will not permit a racist illegal law from being enforced by racist police and it is the feds who are your enemies. Who is in control in AZ the KKK ?


----------



## Middleman (Aug 3, 2010)

jillian said:


> Middleman said:
> 
> 
> > Your usename is 'deportillegals'?
> ...



Or 'jacksofftoporn'


----------



## deportillegals (Aug 3, 2010)

Middleman said:


> jillian said:
> 
> 
> > Middleman said:
> ...



What if I do?


----------



## JakeStarkey (Aug 3, 2010)

deportillegals said:


> Middleman said:
> 
> 
> > jillian said:
> ...



If it is to illegals acting pornly, you then have a problem.


----------



## Yukon. (Aug 3, 2010)

Why not allow the Police to execute illegal aliens immediately. No papers than shoot them. Would you accept that ?


----------



## OCA (Aug 3, 2010)

deportillegals said:


> jillian said:
> 
> 
> > Middleman said:
> ...



Sure you are, the whole "illegals problem" is purely emotions based.


----------



## saveliberty (Aug 3, 2010)

OCA said:


> deportillegals said:
> 
> 
> > jillian said:
> ...



It is legally and economically based.  It has been an important element of this nation's growth and balance.  People like you are just interested in anarchy.


----------



## CMike (Aug 3, 2010)

jillian said:


> Middleman said:
> 
> 
> > Your usename is 'deportillegals'?
> ...



By definition illegals are here illegally and thus should be deported.

I don't see the how someone whom believes that illegal immigrants should be deported is a white supremacist? Care to explain?


----------



## CMike (Aug 3, 2010)

To liberals illegal immigrants have a right to be here


----------



## saveliberty (Aug 3, 2010)

Who is more crazy?  Crazy people or the people who thank them (topspin)?


----------



## JakeStarkey (Aug 3, 2010)

CMike said:


> To liberals illegal immigrants have a right to be here



cmike has trouble at times with nuance.  Much of the anti-immigrant nonsense is racist, while some of it is based solely on the concept that illegals are indeed here illegally.  The right misses what the center and left realizes: (1) the illegals, most of them, believe they are 'home' here; (2) the birthright children and young adults outnumber the nativists who oppose their parents, and will outvote them within five years; and (3) Americans in the great majority will not tolerate police state action in removing illegals.

Now, cmike, understanding the above facts, how do you propose resolving this issue in a manner that has a chance to actually work?


----------



## feduptaxpayer (Aug 5, 2010)

Middleman said:


> Your usename is 'deportillegals'?
> 
> Do you have any other interests?




I am almost pretty sure that the only interests that you have is how to show what a liberal dork you are. Did you ever have anything to say in your life besides nothing? Over to you.


----------



## feduptaxpayer (Aug 5, 2010)

JakeStarkey said:


> CMike said:
> 
> 
> > To liberals illegal immigrants have a right to be here
> ...




No thilly. It is all about illegal aliens. Time to wake up and smell the bullshit. Many States are going broke because of trying to feed and cloth and house and give medical attention to all these illegals. Maybe if you paid for all the costs of these illegals maybe then you will shut your mouth and go along with it. If they want in, do it the right way. Anytime someone stands up for America they seem to automatically become a racist or some other name of the day. Even legal Mexicans are against this illegal immigration fiasco that people like you seem to be in support of. Again, wakeup and smell the bullshit.


----------



## feduptaxpayer (Aug 5, 2010)

jillian said:


> Middleman said:
> 
> 
> > Your usename is 'deportillegals'?
> ...





Why don't you call him a bigot,anti-semite,nazi,KKK also while your at it? Your the typical liberal buffoon. Cannot debate so attack the person by calling them names. Typical. 

So, where do you stand on the issue? Are you in favour of more illegal, or less illegals coming into the country? The topic was created. Either discuss it or get lost.


----------



## feduptaxpayer (Aug 5, 2010)

deportillegals said:


> (CNSNews.com)  Pinal County (Ariz.) Sheriff Paul Babeu is hopping mad at the federal government.
> 
> Babeu told CNSNews.com that rather than help law enforcement in Arizona stop the hundreds of thousands of people who come into the United States illegally, the federal government is targeting the state and its law enforcement personnel.
> 
> ...




Good post. It's nice to see that someone gives a chit about all of this illegal immigration nonsense and the crimes and violence that is involved with illegal immigration.


----------



## Avorysuds (Aug 5, 2010)

jillian said:


> Middleman said:
> 
> 
> > Your usename is 'deportillegals'?
> ...



And your name could have been Hitler... are you always this fucking dumb?


----------



## JakeStarkey (Aug 5, 2010)

I see we have the same type of suspect far right wing reactionary bubbleheads.

No, racists, we are not going to deport 12mm folks.  Not going to happen, you morons.


----------



## mudwhistle (Aug 5, 2010)

deportillegals said:


> (CNSNews.com)  Pinal County (Ariz.) Sheriff Paul Babeu is hopping mad at the federal government.
> 
> Babeu told CNSNews.com that rather than help law enforcement in Arizona stop the hundreds of thousands of people who come into the United States illegally, the federal government is targeting the state and its law enforcement personnel.
> 
> ...




Obama already said he's not interested in securing the border.

How can he get immigration reform without it degenerating into a crisis?

On the other hand he and the DOJ ignores sanctuary cities and voter intimidation by the New Black Party.

Yes...the enemy is in the White House.


----------



## JakeStarkey (Aug 5, 2010)

mudwhistle, post your evidence for Obama supposedly saying that.  You can't, so shut up, you moron.


----------



## editec (Aug 5, 2010)

Stupid policies lead to bad outcomes without doubt.


----------



## hylandrdet (Aug 5, 2010)

deportillegals said:


> (CNSNews.com) &#8211; Pinal County (Ariz.) Sheriff Paul Babeu is hopping mad at the federal government.
> 
> Babeu told CNSNews.com that rather than help law enforcement in Arizona stop the hundreds of thousands of people who come into the United States illegally, the federal government is targeting the state and its law enforcement personnel.
> 
> ...



Note the bold.

Now dig this... VPR News: Under Obama, More Illegal Immigrants Sent Home

President Obama has already deported more illegal immigrants than the Bush administration and is well on pace to deport more illegals than any other president.

What the heck is this guy talking about? I'll tell you what he's talking about...

He's talking about exploiting the new law in order to reinstate racial profiling. Food for thought


----------



## Nate (Aug 5, 2010)

hylandrdet said:


> deportillegals said:
> 
> 
> > (CNSNews.com)  Pinal County (Ariz.) Sheriff Paul Babeu is hopping mad at the federal government.
> ...



Hold your horses there hylandrdet, if I'm not mistaken the reason for the large number of Illegals sent back this year and last is due to the ICE program "Secure Communities" which was enacted in March of 2008. Now Obama may be talking about expanding the program but he can't claim, or anybody else for this matter, that he's the reason for these numbers.


----------



## JakeStarkey (Aug 5, 2010)

Obama certainly can claim victory in the number of deportees.  Anyone who says different is trying to create his own reality and his own definitions to support that wierd world that does not worry about facts.


----------



## Nate (Aug 5, 2010)

JakeStarkey said:


> Obama certainly can claim victory in the number of deportees.  Anyone who says different is trying to create his own reality and his own definitions to support that wierd world that does not worry about facts.



And what facts are those, what has he done specifically to combat our illegal immigration problems other than talking about it?


----------



## JakeStarkey (Aug 5, 2010)

The fact that he is deporting illegal aliens in far greater numbers than in the previous administrations?

Once you admit that, we can move forward.


----------



## Nate (Aug 5, 2010)

Did you not read my post? The reason for the larger number of deportees this year and last is due to a ICE program that was enacted in March of 2008 while Bush was still President. Obama had nothing to do with that. To use your logic then Obama IS the cause of our economic depression because he happens to be the Prez while it's going on...


----------



## Angelhair (Aug 5, 2010)

_What is wrong with the name 'deportillegals'???  We say it everyday on these boards.  Stop being hypocrites.  If you want to talk racist, read the signs that the pro-illegal crowds hold up to the TV cameras for ALL the word to see.  It's NOT racist to deport illegals - it's just respecting the Sovereign Law of the USA.  But it seems every other country can demand respect for their sovereignty except the USA - wonder why????_


----------



## Angelhair (Aug 5, 2010)

Nate said:


> Did you not read my post? The reason for the larger number of deportees this year and last is due to a ICE program that was enacted in March of 2008 while Bush was still President. Obama had nothing to do with that. To use your logic then Obama IS the cause of our economic depression because he happens to be the Prez while it's going on...



_Kudos to BUSH!!!! Wish Obama would be as smart!  HE is the president of the USA NOW!!!  He was sworn in and that made HIM responsible for what happens the minute he took THE OATH!  How many of you liberals blamed Clinton for everything that happen during Bush's reign??? One does have to wonder when you Bush haters are going to stop with the GWB bashing.  If you want to blame Bush for the economy going belly up, then you have to blame ALL of the presidents going way back to the CARTER years.  And as for the deportations, you can blame Clinton for the mess we face now as HE never wanted to do anything about illegal entry either!!!  Smoke that!_


----------



## JakeStarkey (Aug 5, 2010)

You guys refuse to get the truth.  A democratic congress held a virtual gun to Bush's head to get him to sign the legislation in 2008.  That means that Obama voted for the legislation that he had every reason to believe he had a good opportunity to begin enforcing the next year, which he did.

The very, very best you can get on this is that it was bi-partisan, though many, many of the GOP were screaming "no".  Hypocritical reactionaryies@
!
Good for this administration, and 'boo' to those who are acting like the GOP have anything to do with it today.


----------



## mudwhistle (Aug 5, 2010)

JakeStarkey said:


> CMike said:
> 
> 
> > To liberals illegal immigrants have a right to be here
> ...



Make it almost impossible for undocumented aliens to find work.

They'll leave on their own.


Better yet....institute the same laws Mexico has against illegals.


----------



## JakeStarkey (Aug 5, 2010)

mudwhistle said:


> JakeStarkey said:
> 
> 
> > CMike said:
> ...



Let Mexico be Mexico, and let the U.S. solve it our American way.  I agree with punishing businesses so badly they would scream and run the other way if there was the slightest question about a worker's documents.  Issue a national ID card to help businesses employ only those who are eligible.  Secure the border solidly not only because of illegals (Mud, some will come anyway) but also because the bad guys are sooner or later try to get something very nasty across the border into the country.


----------



## SW2SILVER (Aug 5, 2010)

Deport illegals" is akin to something like "Stop rape" or "Quit smoking"  or Stop war or whatever.  Please.  WHO has a problem with  that?  I have  problem with illegals. They arent my brothers and, they are not YOURS either. They just trespassers. They lie, they misrepresent the issue. They 
 are not fucking IMMIGRANTS. Anyone gotta problem with that?


----------



## JakeStarkey (Aug 5, 2010)

Gotta a problem with stupidity like yours, silver.


----------



## hylandrdet (Aug 5, 2010)

Nate said:


> hylandrdet said:
> 
> 
> > deportillegals said:
> ...



Excuse me, but if I recall, the president has the power to retract the ICE program, if he believes that it was wrong. He's not retracting it; could it be possible that this LIBERAL may agree with the RIGHT on this issue. Noooo...

In your mind, this president is NOT allowed to seek common ground...

Food for thought.


----------



## Bullfighter (Aug 6, 2010)

JakeStarkey said:


> Gotta a problem with stupidity like yours, silver.



Taking money out of your pocket to feed Latin America is called charity.
Taking money out of my pocket to feed Latin America is called theft.


----------



## JakeStarkey (Aug 6, 2010)

Bullfighter said:


> JakeStarkey said:
> 
> 
> > Gotta a problem with stupidity like yours, silver.
> ...



You have a right to your opinion, but your prosperity lives on the back of illegal immigrants.


----------



## theHawk (Aug 6, 2010)

JakeStarkey said:


> The fact that he is deporting illegal aliens in far greater numbers than in the previous administrations?
> 
> Once you admit that, we can move forward.



You're so full of shit.  Deportation has been steadily rising for the last decade.



>  The fiscal years do not square precisely with presidential years. Fiscal year 2008 was entirely under Bush, while fiscal year 2009 consisted of four months under Bush and eight under Obama. So using the raw fiscal-year figures doesn't quite prove the Bush-Obama comparison.
> 
>  It's not clear that Obama policies deserve credit (or blame, depending on your perspective) for any increase in deportations, as Ramos implies. Michelle Mittelstadt, a spokesman for the Migration Policy Institute, said that "deportation numbers have been on a steadily upward trajectory" since 2002, due to a number of policy changes initially undertaken during the Bush administration. *Indeed, between 2002 and 2008, deportations rose by 117 percent. *
> 
>  DHS also provided totals for part of fiscal year 2010 -- the portion from Oct. 1, 2009, through June 7, 2010. That number was 227,163.* If you prorate that amount to a full 12 months, you get a full-year total of 330,419 -- which is less than each of the two previous years.* However, immigration experts said that deportations are not spaced equally throughout the year, meaning that prorating is not necessarily valid.



PolitiFact | Obama deported more people in his first year than Bush did in his last, Spanish-language news anchor says


----------



## JakeStarkey (Aug 6, 2010)

You deliberately misconstrue, Hawk, so I won't permit your deceit.  The great number of deportations have exponentially increased under Obama, not the GOP, period.


----------



## saveliberty (Aug 6, 2010)

"U.S. Immigration and Customs Enforcement agents overwhelmingly say that their department's leadership has become politicized to the point of affecting the effectiveness of ICE.

ICE agents through their union claim their leaders have little regard for the safety of American people. Their union has released a letter announcing its recent unanimous &#8220;vote of no confidence&#8221; in ICE agency heads, accusing them of &#8220;misleading the American public&#8221; regarding illegal immigration in order to further a pro-amnesty agenda."

ICE chiefs slammed with "no confidence" vote from agents

Sounds like the sheriff has a point.


----------



## JakeStarkey (Aug 6, 2010)

saveliberty said:


> "U.S. Immigration and Customs Enforcement agents overwhelmingly say that their department's leadership has become politicized to the point of affecting the effectiveness of ICE.
> 
> ICE agents through their union claim their leaders have little regard for the safety of American people. Their union has released a letter announcing its recent unanimous vote of no confidence in ICE agency heads, accusing them of misleading the American public regarding illegal immigration in order to further a pro-amnesty agenda."
> 
> ...



The sheriff has no point other than getting his fat ass re-elected.

Deportations are exponentially increasing under this administration.

That's the point.


----------



## theHawk (Aug 6, 2010)

JakeStarkey said:


> You deliberately misconstrue, Hawk, so I won't permit your deceit.  The great number of deportations have exponentially increased under Obama, not the GOP, period.



"Exponentially"?  Nice exaggeration.




> &#8226; DHS apprehended 792,000 foreign nationals; 88 percent were natives of Mexico.
> &#8226; The number of foreign nationals apprehended by the Border Patrol decreased 17 percent from 2007 to 2008.
> &#8226; ICE detained approximately 379,000 foreign nationals.
> &#8226; *Nearly 359,000 aliens were removed from the United States&#8212;the sixth consecutive record high.* The leading countries of origin of those removed were Mexico (69 percent), Honduras (8 percent) and Guatemala (7.7 percent).
> ...


http://www.dhs.gov/xlibrary/assets/statistics/publications/enforcement_ar_08.pdf



Now if you would.  Please post the numbers for 2009 that show an "exponential" increase in deportations.


----------



## JakeStarkey (Aug 6, 2010)

Hawk, glad to hear from you.  Now compare all that to the Bush years, hmmm?


----------



## GHook93 (Aug 6, 2010)

jillian said:


> Middleman said:
> 
> 
> > Your usename is 'deportillegals'?
> ...



Come on Jil just because your against illegal immigration, does not make you a white supremacist or racist at all. In fact I would say 99% of the Americans against illegal immigration (in which a ton are Latinos) are not white supremacists!


----------



## JakeStarkey (Aug 6, 2010)

I would suggest the majority (50% plus one) are indeed racists and race supremacists on this issue.


----------



## theHawk (Aug 6, 2010)

JakeStarkey said:


> Hawk, glad to hear from you.  Now compare all that to the Bush years, hmmm?



Those ARE the numbers from the BUSH years.

So, you can't put up any numbers to back your claims. 

Time for you to just shut up.


----------



## saveliberty (Aug 6, 2010)

Obama is pushing amnesty, not deportation.  Ask ICE.

You've heard of saved/ created jobs?  This is deported/legalized immigration.  The bad ideas just keep coming!


----------



## JakeStarkey (Aug 6, 2010)

Thanks, Hawk.  I wanted you to pull the lever on your own gallows of logic.  And you did!  Indeed, the Obama administration has done much better on this issue than did that of Bush, and that you can't deny honestly.


----------



## JakeStarkey (Aug 6, 2010)

saveliberty, why are deportations up then?


----------



## Biggles (Aug 6, 2010)

Yukon. said:


> The federal government will not permit a racist illegal law from being enforced by racist police and it is the feds who are your enemies. Who is in control in AZ the KKK ?



The Federal Gov't will not enforce the current Federal law, so Arizona has chosen to enforce the law.  The Feds go after Arizona, but ignore Sanctuary Cities breaking Fed Law.

UNBELIEVABLE


----------



## JakeStarkey (Aug 6, 2010)

Actually quite believable, as the GOP equally will not blame Wall Street and its own policies under the GOP congress for the economic meltdown. UNBELIEVABLE!  Biggles, you are a tool.


----------



## SW2SILVER (Aug 6, 2010)

Does anyone here ACTUALY know what laws illegal immigrants are breaking? What category do they fall into,  exactly what law(s) are illegal immigrants breaking? Is it a felony  or  a misdemeanor? Is it even a lawful offense? Now, I actually  have a reason asking  this. I have a feeling that our government doesnt even know the answers to my questions.  Yes. I have asked  the feds this, and they really didnt have a clear answer.   That is the root of this issue. THAT is why I ask this here  now.  I morally oppose illegal aliens, but that isn't quite enough.


----------



## AmericanFirst (Aug 9, 2010)

Yukon. said:


> The federal government will not permit a racist illegal law from being enforced by racist police and it is the feds who are your enemies. Who is in control in AZ the KKK ?


You are an idiot, the illegal immegrants are ILLEGAL!!! Throw them out, but don't expect the weak kneed socialist in office now to care.  Oh, Jesus was not a social activist or a liberal, he is the savior of the world.


----------



## AmericanFirst (Aug 9, 2010)

OCA said:


> deportillegals said:
> 
> 
> > jillian said:
> ...


No it's not it's political. They are illegal period and need to be deported period. The excuse that whoever is against illegal immigration is a racist lame and shows a certain lack of common sense, but then liberalism is a phycosis.


----------



## Againsheila (Aug 9, 2010)

Yukon. said:


> The federal government will not permit a racist illegal law from being enforced by racist police and it is the feds who are your enemies. Who is in control in AZ the KKK ?



There is already a federal law requiring legal residents to carry their greed cards <which are really pink> with them everywhere.  Why on earth does this judge believe the police shouldn't be able to ask for those papers?

As for racism...illegals, like Americans, come in all colors.


----------



## Liberty (Aug 9, 2010)

Babeu is a patriot. Godspeed, sir.


----------



## JakeStarkey (Aug 9, 2010)

Liberty, no one really cares what you have to say.


----------



## Liberty (Aug 9, 2010)

JakeStarkey said:


> Liberty, no one really cares what you have to say.



Anti first amendment, are you? I'm not surprised. You are a drone after all.


----------



## JakeStarkey (Aug 9, 2010)

That's right, nobody.


----------



## Yurt (Aug 9, 2010)

JakeStarkey said:


> That's right, nobody.



yes, yes you are


----------



## Biggles (Aug 10, 2010)

JakeStarkey said:


> Actually quite believable, as the GOP equally will not blame Wall Street and its own policies under the GOP congress for the economic meltdown. UNBELIEVABLE!  Biggles, you are a tool.



Address my quote.  We are discussing illegals, get it?  Typical Lib trying to point away from the truth.  the TRUTH is that the Feds are supposed to protect America.  They are not.  In fact they are suing a state trying to protect itself and so the Feds job.  And the TRUTH is that sanctuary cities are illegal and oppose federal law, yet BO and his administration do not go after those cities.  THAT is unbelievable.  


But since you brought it up, it was the Dems who blocked legislation when Bush was president that would have stopped much of the crap that happened on Wall Street.

But I digress, to your insane spin.  So address my original quote.  Or no comprende?


----------



## JakeStarkey (Aug 10, 2010)

You, Biggles, are typical far right reactionary loony trying to act like the GOP conservative you are not.

Who is stating the feds are not doing the job?  All true Americans (right, center, left) agree that the laws have to be enforced, the border secured, immigrant reform legislation enacted, and businesses punished for knowingly hiring illegals.

So it is not me, Biggles; the government has to do better.  But Arizona does not have constitutional authority to pass and enforce the AZ law.  If Arapio or any other AZ official interferes with a U.S. Marshall, the AZ official is arrested and goes to the pokey, period.


----------



## Bullfighter (Aug 11, 2010)

JakeStarkey said:


> Bullfighter said:
> 
> 
> > JakeStarkey said:
> ...



The illegal immigrant or MEXICAN as they are properly known as, is stealing the United States and taking it across the border to Latin American.


----------



## Bullfighter (Aug 11, 2010)

> JakeStarkey said:
> 
> 
> > Who is stating the feds are not doing the job?  All true Americans (right, center, left) agree that the laws have to be enforced, the border secured, immigrant reform legislation enacted, and businesses punished for knowingly hiring illegals.
> ...


----------



## JakeStarkey (Aug 11, 2010)

Bullfighter, why are you worried about brown people stealing white people's stuff?


----------



## Bullfighter (Aug 11, 2010)

JakeStarkey said:


> Bullfighter, why are you worried about brown people stealing white people's stuff?



Why aren't you worried about the future of the world with Latin American countries that stole US nuclear weapons?


----------



## JakeStarkey (Aug 12, 2010)

You are whacko, are you not?


----------



## rikules (Aug 12, 2010)

deportillegals said:


> jillian said:
> 
> 
> > Middleman said:
> ...



I would not be surprised to find that his/her other interests are....

deporting democrats
deporting liberals
deporting atheists
deporting muslims


----------



## SW2SILVER (Aug 12, 2010)

JakeStarkey said:


> CMike said:
> 
> 
> > To liberals illegal immigrants have a right to be here
> ...





JakeStarkey said:


> Obama certainly can claim victory in the number of deportees.  Anyone who says different is trying to create his own reality and his own definitions to support that wierd world that does not worry about facts.





A curt response littered  with generalizations.  Impugning other posters character, as well.  But wait, it gets better: WE HAVE TO accept illegal aliens because  some know-it-all elitist thinks its inevitable. I got that NUANCE. Forgive me, but you are deluding yourself.  This matter is not so easily dismissed , despite your erudition you obviously don't have any direct dealing with illegal aliens. The problem here is people you that accept this nonsense and go to lengths to rationalize it. I will stand against THEM and I will stand against people like you, if you side with them.


----------



## JakeStarkey (Aug 12, 2010)

I am never concerned with such nonsense that I have impugned a conservative's character, because many of them here characters are anything but sterling.  Yet not a word for the impugning of my character.  Stunned, I say, stunned I am.

You are a fool, silverware, period.  The facts speak for themselves, not the least being (1) BHO's admin has deported more illegals than Bush's; and let's add the others that you two morons glossed over: The right misses what the center and left realizes: (2) the illegals, most of them, believe they are 'home' here; (3) the birthright children and young adults outnumber the nativists who oppose their parents, and will outvote them within five years; and (4) Americans in the great majority will not tolerate police state action in removing illegals.

Now, cmike and silverware, understanding the above facts, how do you propose resolving this issue in a manner that has a chance to actually work?  What do you propose to make this work?


----------



## taichiliberal (Aug 12, 2010)

Actually, the overall crime rate in Arizona is dropping according to the Bureau of Justice Statistics.


And all the hoop-la about drug cartel violence over-running the Arizona is not exactly true...
As the Sheriff of Nogales and Yuma have gone on record saying the exact opposite of what the virulent supporters of  SB 1070 would have us believe


Yes, there should be a better securing of our borders against illegal immigrants....but that will only be obtained when we see the owners and board members of the companies that repeatedly hire these folk being frog walked in hand cuffs on national TV.


----------



## SW2SILVER (Aug 12, 2010)

Truth, I like it. So, what is the time line on the crime "drop" in crime in  Arizona? SB 1070 had nothing to do with it. Just a coincidence, maybe. Just the subtle ideal of a hint of a ghost of an idea that Americans are fed up and tying to end this malaise? Maybe the drop in crime can de attributed to less illegals? Hmm.  Maybe. I live with Mexican immigrants. Legal or not, can&#8217;t tell. I wish they would just cross the &#8220;t&#8217;s and dot the &#8220;i&#8217;s&#8221; and just immigrate legally and stop bitching about getting caught. It seems obvious and simple. Now, what confuses me, is why people rationalize illegal aliens. They (Illegal aliens)would wipe their ass with the Constitution. They are practical people, not prone to abstractions or philosophy. Not like us loco Americanos. We debate crap like this, for instance.


----------



## JakeStarkey (Aug 12, 2010)

Typical lack of nuance: legal or not; decrease in crime because of bill or not?  Good heavens.  Grow up.  The bill has been out less than three months, and I image in the drop in crime predates that significantly.

Yes, silverware, I agree with you that the borders should be secure, that the aliens should be documented, and that businesses should be forced to comply with the law.  First and foremost, the national government should take the action that needs to be done.  If an an obstructionist minority oppose it, screw them.  Pass the laws and enforce them.


----------



## taichiliberal (Aug 12, 2010)

> Taichiliberal wrote:
> 
> Actually, the overall crime rate in Arizona is dropping according to the Bureau of Justice Statistics.
> 
> ...





SW2SILVER said:


> Truth, I like it. So, what is the time line on the crime "drop" in crime in  Arizona? SB 1070 had nothing to do with it. Just a coincidence, maybe. Just the subtle ideal of a hint of a ghost of an idea that Americans are fed up and tying to end this malaise? Maybe the drop in crime can de attributed to less illegals? Hmm.  Maybe. I live with Mexican immigrants. Legal or not, cant tell. I wish they would just cross the ts and dot the is and just immigrate legally and stop bitching about getting caught. It seems obvious and simple. Now, what confuses me, is why people rationalize illegal aliens. They (Illegal aliens)would wipe their ass with the Constitution. They are practical people, not prone to abstractions or philosophy. Not like us loco Americanos. We debate crap like this, for instance.



The timeline was 10 years from the present....BEFORE SB 1070 was a twinkle in the Governor's eye.  Don't take my word for it, do the reasearch yourself  ( I can't do links yet, as I'm new to this board).

I can't speak for others, but I don't "rationalize" the illegal status of many Mexican (or any other nationality) alien in America....I'm just pointing out the FACTS, that when put on par with all the emotional talking points and exaggerations, puts the whole debate in a different light. 

Your assumption that illegal aliens would use the Constitution as toilet tissue just doesn't make sense.....since the vast majority of them (from Mexico) are working jobs that most Americans don't want to do and for wages that most Americans won't accept.  Those found out to be illegal that have assimilated and NOT lead a life a crime just contradict your assertion.  I'm not saying there isn't a criminal eliment, but that is small.  

Remember, you don't here a lot of noise about illegal's from the former Soviet Union countries setting up criminal networks here in America, do you?

You want to shut down illegal aliens, start arresting and imprisoning those repeat offenders that hire them REGARDLESS of their economic/social standing.  No jobs available, no need to illegally immigrate.  

Also, you ENFORCE laws that make US businesses to offer the SAME benefits and salary wages to those employees of the foreign countries they set up in.


----------



## bigrebnc1775 (Aug 12, 2010)

JakeStarkey said:


> I see we have the same type of suspect far right wing reactionary bubbleheads.
> 
> No, racists, we are not going to deport 12mm folks.  Not going to happen, you morons.



*Starkey is not a common name even on a discussion board.
So jake I must ask why do you have the same last name as a known skinhead racist?*

Meet Jesse Edward Starkey. He was arrested shortly after midnight on Saturday and charged with aggravated assault, assault, DUI driving, and accident involving damage to vehicle. As you can see, he makes his politics very clear.

I figure once the police officer sees "Aryan Warrior" tattoed on your forehead, certain assumptions are going to be made and you're not going to get a break on the arrest. 

I don't know what all the other symbolism means, but I'm assuming Jesse isn't an Ian Johnson fan. I wonder how he'll get along with his cell mates? I hope they're white.

IdaBlue: He Never had A Chance


----------



## JakeStarkey (Aug 12, 2010)

bigrebnc1775, ah, our militia warrior, closet racist, and the one who threatens law enforcement for doing their job.

I imagine there are fine individuals in the world with your name, and I counsel them not to worry about it, because when you finally make a big splatt in the newspapers, the good people can say, "Nope, I am not that racist bigreb."

I imagine Jesse Starkey is going to have a difficult time in jail.  You will too because you inevitably will be going some day to the wrong side of the gray bars.


----------



## SW2SILVER (Aug 12, 2010)

Wowza mama.  Jesus Christ, already. I Love my anchor baby nephew. How many of you can say that? His mother hates me more than Jose,  their father, she is like a harpy from hell, Jesus Christ, I wish you nice folks knew what is up in this hood. You don't . Good for you. Illegals are nothing to mess with, let me tell ya. This ain't no tellonovella, either. Welcome to my world, grongos. Mi vida loca.


----------



## SW2SILVER (Aug 12, 2010)

Sorry, reality clouds my posts, sorry. I Live with the crap people like you so easily discard. I live with illeagals. YOU?


----------



## SW2SILVER (Aug 12, 2010)

I am a man worthy of repect, not "silverware". got it?


----------



## bigrebnc1775 (Aug 12, 2010)

JakeStarkey said:


> bigrebnc1775, ah, our militia warrior, closet racist, and the one who threatens law enforcement for doing their job.
> 
> I imagine there are fine individuals in the world with your name, and I counsel them not to worry about it, because when you finally make a big splatt in the newspapers, the good people can say, "Nope, I am not that racist bigreb."
> 
> I imagine Jesse Starkey is going to have a difficult time in jail.  You will too because you inevitably will be going some day to the wrong side of the gray bars.



I am sure that you are not him, so tell me why do you have the same name as a known racist? You like to troll boards like a hooker looks for sailors on a saturday night. Could it be that you are a racist that just loves to troll people?

When you say "Nope, I am not that racist bigreb." are you admitting you are a racist, just not that racist in the link?


----------



## Father Time (Aug 13, 2010)

deportillegals said:


> Middleman said:
> 
> 
> > jillian said:
> ...



Then you have a lot of company.

[youtube]T-TA57L0kuc[/youtube]


----------



## JakeStarkey (Aug 13, 2010)

bigrebnc1775 said:


> JakeStarkey said:
> 
> 
> > bigrebnc1775, ah, our militia warrior, closet racist, and the one who threatens law enforcement for doing their job.
> ...



bigreb, when you are drinking, you make no sense, so you have been drinking a lot tonight.


----------



## JakeStarkey (Aug 13, 2010)

SW2SILVER said:


> I am a man worthy of repect, not "silverware". got it?



Then treat others with respect.  Can you do that?


----------



## Zona (Aug 13, 2010)

SW2SILVER said:


> Truth, I like it. So, what is the time line on the crime "drop" in crime in  Arizona? SB 1070 had nothing to do with it. Just a coincidence, maybe.



This is perhaps one of the dumbest things I have seen in a long time.  Wow.   Bravo sir.


The data they are talking about is a compilation of years worth of stats.  I guess they quoted crime rates from 2008 or even 2009 and they decreased because the criminals knew about a bill that didn't exist yet?


----------



## Zona (Aug 13, 2010)

By the way, ol Sheriff Joe may be in a bit of trouble.  It seems he goes after people who run against him and get them trumped up charges.  (This is not new from this guy but I have a feeling this may be bad for him...this time).


----------



## Bullfighter (Aug 13, 2010)

Zona said:


> By the way, ol Sheriff Joe may be in a bit of trouble.  It seems he goes after people who run against him and get them trumped up charges.  (This is not new from this guy but I have a feeling this may be bad for him...this time).



That's called "politics"!


----------



## Againsheila (Aug 13, 2010)

bigrebnc1775 said:


> JakeStarkey said:
> 
> 
> > bigrebnc1775, ah, our militia warrior, closet racist, and the one who threatens law enforcement for doing their job.
> ...



Sometimes, when I'm on this message board, I feel like I'm in junior high again.


----------



## bigrebnc1775 (Aug 13, 2010)

Againsheila said:


> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> > JakeStarkey said:
> ...



Starkey the racist has it coming to him


----------



## bigrebnc1775 (Aug 13, 2010)

JakeStarkey said:


> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> > JakeStarkey said:
> ...



Even if I was drunk I am still more aware of whats going on then you are on your best day.


----------



## JakeStarkey (Aug 13, 2010)

Yes, bigreb, you are loony and a racist.  You are mad that I called you out on it.  Tuff luck, kiddo.

Here are you own words: "Here is an example. bigrebnc1775: 'Fuck you **** you chickenshit bastard. I am a conservative to call me anything else you might as well call me a ******. Common white trash which I am not. "

You use the n-word, and then demonstrate your class insensitivity.  Yep, you sure told me.


----------



## bigrebnc1775 (Aug 13, 2010)

JakeStarkey said:


> Yes, bigreb, you are loony and a racist.  You are mad that I called you out on it.  Tuff luck, kiddo.
> 
> Here are you own words: "Here is an example. bigrebnc1775: 'Fuck you **** you chickenshit bastard. I am a conservative to call me anything else you might as well call me a ******. Common white trash which I am not. "
> 
> You use the n-word, and then demonstrate your class insensitivity.  Yep, you sure told me.



How did I use the word ******? Oh YES RIGHT HERE IS WHAT i SAID
"'Fuck you **** you chickenshit bastard. I am a conservative to call me anything else you might as well call me a ******"
So tell me stupid fuck who am I calling a ******? In the context I used it was not racist. It was not putting any race down. The only way that you could call it racist the way I used it is to have a racist mentality. 

Anyway needle dick my last name is not the same as a known racist you might as well call yourself little adolph. You haven't yet explained why you have a board name which is the same last name of a known racist.


----------



## JakeStarkey (Aug 13, 2010)

That is exactly what you wrote, but your interpretation is off, kiddo.

You don't get to use the name at all in trying to *characterize *anyone else.  That is merely a form of covert racism, which I suggest you look up.

Hitler's last name?  His nephew of the same name fought as an American in WWII.  Yep, clever guy, you sure told me.

You are such nimrod.


----------



## taichiliberal (Aug 13, 2010)

SW2SILVER said:


> Wowza mama.  Jesus Christ, already. I Love my anchor baby nephew. How many of you can say that? His mother hates me more than Jose,  their father, she is like a harpy from hell, Jesus Christ, I wish you nice folks knew what is up in this hood. You don't . Good for you. Illegals are nothing to mess with, let me tell ya. This ain't no tellonovella, either. Welcome to my world, grongos. Mi vida loca.



Sorry but your collection of bigoted mantras and mean spirited generalizations/prejudiced characterizations make for a poor attempt at sarcasm.  Next time, you might want to hit the quote button so people will see what exactly you're responding to...as that will give a better idea of the rational/logical status of your response.


----------



## taichiliberal (Aug 13, 2010)

SW2SILVER said:


> Sorry, reality clouds my posts, sorry. I Live with the crap people like you so easily discard. I live with illeagals. YOU?



I noticed that you avoided the points I made

http://www.usmessageboard.com/immig...nment-has-become-our-enemy-6.html#post2608264

Your personal "reality" is suspect at best if you cannot/will not honestly debate the issue with others...that means responding in kind to points made.  Your failure to do so signifies your inability to logically and factually support your rhetoric.


----------



## bigrebnc1775 (Aug 13, 2010)

JakeStarkey said:


> That is exactly what you wrote, but your interpretation is off, kiddo.
> 
> You don't get to use the name at all in trying to *characterize *anyone else.  That is merely a form of covert racism, which I suggest you look up.
> 
> ...


Shit for brains its how you use the word for it to be racist or are you saying black people who use it are racist? It's the context and the message that was being sent did not make it a racisl slure. So tell who did I call a ******?
No shit for brains you do not get to define what has always been defined. ****** is not has no racisl barriers. Anyone even you can be a ******. A ****** is anyone who is lazy good for nothing. And that is you starkey.  You are a ******


----------



## JakeStarkey (Aug 13, 2010)

This is why you fail, bigreb, and your provided your own rope to hang you argument.

You write "A ****** is anyone who is lazy good for nothing" then call a n-word.  The term racially characterizes the black race of being :"lazy" and "good for nothing," and then you apply it to me as a bad thing for me to like that.

Your own words condemn you, saying out "Thou. art the Man, bigrebnc1775"  Here, watch Mel Barber [ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pJNNH2Rizt8]YouTube - Red Barber on Jackie Robinson[/ame].  Make yu feel better


----------



## bigrebnc1775 (Aug 13, 2010)

JakeStarkey said:


> This is why you fail, bigreb, and your provided your own rope to hang you argument.
> 
> You write "A ****** is anyone who is lazy good for nothing" then call a n-word.  The term racially characterizes the black race of being :"lazy" and "good for nothing," and then you apply it to me as a bad thing for me to like that.
> 
> Your own words condemn you, saying out "Thou. art the Man, bigrebnc1775"  Here, watch Mel Barber YouTube - Red Barber on Jackie Robinson.  Make yu feel better



So tell me shit for brain blacks that us the word ****** are they racist? ****** knows no skin color if I call a lazy trashy white person a ****** is that being racist?


----------



## bigrebnc1775 (Aug 13, 2010)

bigrebnc1775 said:


> JakeStarkey said:
> 
> 
> > That is exactly what you wrote, but your interpretation is off, kiddo.
> ...



Here jake CONTEXT and how the word ****** is being used is what I have been saying

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JZCS5I80X-8]YouTube - The word '******' - Richard Pryor & George Carlin[/ame]


----------



## Liberty (Aug 13, 2010)

JakeStarkey is definitely a troll.


----------



## JakeStarkey (Aug 14, 2010)

Carlin can do it, because he has the creditability.  You are known as a racist, and we know you are weaseling here.  Thou art the man, bigreb, so stop it.


----------



## bigrebnc1775 (Aug 14, 2010)

JakeStarkey said:


> Carlin can do it, because he has the creditability.  You are known as a racist, and we know you are weaseling here.  Thou art the man, bigreb, so stop it.



Fail


----------



## JakeStarkey (Aug 14, 2010)

Yes, you do fail, bigrebnc1775.  You may not define how you use the n-world.  The very fact that you use it, the very fact that you weasel when called out on it, demonstrates that you are bigoted racist who does not have the integrity like William Joyce and others here do about their beliefs.

You have p'wnd yourself in this thread.


----------



## JWBooth (Aug 14, 2010)

> Arizona Sheriff: Our Own Government Has Become Our Enemy



Always has been, he's just noticing it now.


----------



## JakeStarkey (Aug 14, 2010)

JWBooth, you have nothing to offer, you southern supporter of secession.  You could not argue your case there, and I am sure you cannot argue this here.  Move along, little confed, move along.


----------



## Liberty (Aug 14, 2010)

JakeStarkey said:


> JWBooth, you have nothing to offer, you southern supporter of secession.  You could not argue your case there, and I am sure you cannot argue this here.  Move along, little confed, move along.



move along little communist, move along.


----------



## JakeStarkey (Aug 14, 2010)

Liberty, you are right there with JWB, so move along, move along.


----------



## JakeStarkey (Aug 14, 2010)

bigreb, this site will help you, I hope: Internet Argument Techniques | Cracked.com  You will find your techniques there, and it should help you to recognize yourself.


----------



## bigrebnc1775 (Aug 14, 2010)

JakeStarkey said:


> bigreb, this site will help you, I hope: Internet Argument Techniques | Cracked.com  You will find your techniques there, and it should help you to recognize yourself.



Starkey you are the one that needs the help. The word ****** is just that A WORD it depends on how you use the word that makes it racist. Now if you can show me how I use the word ****** in a racial way I will be glad to leave this board forever. However, If you can't then you have to admit that you are a lying needle dick cum sucking queer. Any other comment besides you showing how I used the word ****** in a racist way, will make your attempt void and will revert back to you having to admit that you are a lying needle dick cum sucking queer.  If you fail to respond to this comment you will be then admitting that you are a lying needle dick cum sucking queer.


----------



## JakeStarkey (Aug 14, 2010)

The very context of your homophobic, racialist comment makes clear that your use of the word is racist.  When you identify negative characteristics with the word to demean other people, then it is racist.  Yes, bigreb, you are a racist.  Whether you admit it means absolutely nothing.

Your social pathology can be found at 6 New Personality Disorders Caused by the Internet | Cracked.com.  Read up on yourself, weirdo.


----------



## bigrebnc1775 (Aug 14, 2010)

JakeStarkey said:


> The very context of your homophobic, racialist comment makes clear that your use of the word is racist.  When you identify negative characteristics with the word to demean other people, then it is racist.  Yes, bigreb, you are a racist.  Whether you admit it means absolutely nothing.
> 
> Your social pathology can be found at 6 New Personality Disorders Caused by the Internet | Cracked.com.  Read up on yourself, weirdo.



*Who did I demean when I made this comment?*
"Fuck you **** you chickenshit bastard. I am a conservative to call me anything else you might as well call me a ******" *One more time stupid ****** knows no skin color you do reealize there are white ******* black ******* Red ******* yellow *******. it has no skin color.
So you failed lying needle dick cum sucking queer*.

*One more thing*
*So jake I must ask why do you have the same last name as a known skinhead racist?*

Meet Jesse Edward Starkey. He was arrested shortly after midnight on Saturday and charged with aggravated assault, assault, DUI driving, and accident involving damage to vehicle. As you can see, he makes his politics very clear.

I figure once the police officer sees "Aryan Warrior" tattoed on your forehead, certain assumptions are going to be made and you're not going to get a break on the arrest. 

I don't know what all the other symbolism means, but I'm assuming Jesse isn't an Ian Johnson fan. I wonder how he'll get along with his cell mates? I hope they're white.

http://idablue.blogspot.com/2007/07/he-never-had-chance.html


----------



## JakeStarkey (Aug 14, 2010)

Thanks for proving my point, racist.


----------



## bigrebnc1775 (Aug 14, 2010)

JakeStarkey said:


> Thanks for proving my point, racist.



So you failed lying needle dick cum sucking queer


----------



## eots (Aug 14, 2010)

jillian said:


> Middleman said:
> 
> 
> > Your usename is 'deportillegals'?
> ...



how does Israel deal with illegal immigration from its neighbor...


----------



## JakeStarkey (Aug 14, 2010)

Whenever you use that term to negatively characterize other people, bigreb, then you are engaged in racism.  Your denial reinforces that fact.


----------



## bigrebnc1775 (Aug 14, 2010)

JakeStarkey said:


> Whenever you use that term to negatively characterize other people, bigreb, then you are engaged in racism.  Your denial reinforces that fact.



failed lying needle dick, cum sucking queer.


----------



## JakeStarkey (Aug 14, 2010)

Yep, your denial reveals you are an ignorant redneck homophobe and racist.  I bet you fit right at the trailer court there.


----------



## Liberty (Aug 14, 2010)

JakeStarkey said:


> Yep, your denial reveals you are an ignorant redneck homophobe and racist.  I bet you fit right at the trailer court there.


----------



## JakeStarkey (Aug 14, 2010)

Liberty, no one asked you anything.


----------



## SW2SILVER (Aug 14, 2010)

Mr. Starkey, greetings.  Since  our last little interlude, I feel like I should ask you what do you know personally about this issue?  If accepting illegal aliens is an inevitability and all...So is death, and decay. But you don't dig a hole and pull the soil over your cabasa. Mexicans are nice at an arm's length and just abstractions on a chat board to most of you. Well, I live with these immigrants, legal or not. Fact. I assure you, I am just as real as they are. I live with them in any which way you want to interpret it. And, they really aren&#8217;t so nice. As much as you hate the vitriol , YOU folks have  more in common with us that you will ever have with illegal immigrants. That I know. That&#8217;s something some of ya have to find out.


----------



## bigrebnc1775 (Aug 14, 2010)

JakeStarkey said:


> Yep, your denial reveals you are an ignorant redneck homophobe and racist.  I bet you fit right at the trailer court there.



fail
lying needle dick cum sucking queer.


----------



## JWBooth (Aug 15, 2010)

> Quote: Originally Posted by *JakeStarkey*
> 
> 
> _JWBooth,  you have nothing to offer, you southern supporter of secession.  You  could not argue your case there, and I am sure you cannot argue this  here.  Move along, little confed, move along._


----------



## JakeStarkey (Aug 15, 2010)

Yep, bigreb, your denial reveals you are an ignorant redneck homophobe and racist. I bet you fit right at the trailer court there.


----------



## bigrebnc1775 (Aug 15, 2010)

JakeStarkey said:


> Yep, bigreb, your denial reveals you are an ignorant redneck homophobe and racist. I bet you fit right at the trailer court there.



*Starkey in post 113 I gave you a chance to make your case to prove what you said is true. You FAILED*

Starkey you are the one that needs the help. The word ****** is just that A WORD it depends on how you use the word that makes it racist. Now if you can show me how I use the word ****** in a racial way I will be glad to leave this board forever. However, If you can't then you have to admit that you are a lying needle dick cum sucking queer. Any other comment besides you showing how I used the word ****** in a racist way, will make your attempt void and will revert back to you having to admit that you are a lying needle dick cum sucking queer. If you fail to respond to this comment you will be then admitting that you are a lying needle dick cum sucking queer.

And one last thing this comment you made



> Carlin can do it, because he has the creditability. You are known as a racist, and we know you are weaseling here. Thou art the man, bigreb, so stop it.



What gives George Carlin more credibility than anyone else? Then again my last name isn't connected to a real known racist.


----------



## JakeStarkey (Aug 15, 2010)

Yep, bigreb, your denial reveals you are an ignorant redneck homophobe and racist. I bet you fit right at the trailer court there.

Your denial means nothing.  You have p'wnd yourself here.  Move on, son.


----------



## bigrebnc1775 (Aug 15, 2010)

JakeStarkey said:


> Yep, bigreb, your denial reveals you are an ignorant redneck homophobe and racist. I bet you fit right at the trailer court there.
> 
> Your denial means nothing.  You have p'wnd yourself here.  Move on, son.



You had your chance lying needle dick, cum sucking queer.


----------



## JakeStarkey (Aug 15, 2010)

Thanks for proving my point once again, bigreb.  Your denial reveals you are an ignorant redneck homophobe and racist. I bet you fit right at the trailer court there.

Your denial means nothing. You have p'wnd yourself here. Move on, son.


----------



## bigrebnc1775 (Aug 15, 2010)

JakeStarkey said:


> Thanks for proving my point once again, bigreb.  Your denial reveals you are an ignorant redneck homophobe and racist. I bet you fit right at the trailer court there.
> 
> Your denial means nothing. You have p'wnd yourself here. Move on, son.



You had your chance lying needle dick, cum sucking queer. move along junior move along.


----------



## JakeStarkey (Aug 15, 2010)

And bigreb continues to stamp his feet in the corner where I put him, red-eyed and shaking with fury.  Nope, biggie, you don't get your own reality with your own definitions.  Your use of the n-word reveals that you are nothing different than conhog, just a nasty person hiding your racial hatred.


----------



## bigrebnc1775 (Aug 15, 2010)

JakeStarkey said:


> And bigreb continues to stamp his feet in the corner where I put him, red-eyed and shaking with fury.  Nope, biggie, you don't get your own reality with your own definitions.  Your use of the n-word reveals that you are nothing different than conhog, just a nasty person hiding your racial hatred.



FAILED. I gave you a chance to build your case aginst me YOU FAILED Move along junior move along


----------



## The T (Aug 15, 2010)

*Arizona Sheriff: Our Own Government Has Become Our Enemy *

He's completely on target. There is no argument to this. And I wonder how Obama feels about foreign nationals putting a Bounty on the head of an elected official, a _citizen_ of this Republic for doing his job?

A job _Obama ignores?_


----------



## JakeStarkey (Aug 15, 2010)

The case was built, argued, absolutely correct in definition and point, and you could not argue against it.

Continuing stamping your little cloven feet in the corner where I put you, red-eyed and shaking with fury. N

You will stay there until you apologize and admit that you are a racist and homophobe.


----------



## The T (Aug 15, 2010)

bigrebnc1775 said:


> JakeStarkey said:
> 
> 
> > And bigreb continues to stamp his feet in the corner where I put him, red-eyed and shaking with fury. Nope, biggie, you don't get your own reality with your own definitions. Your use of the n-word reveals that you are nothing different than conhog, just a nasty person hiding your racial hatred.
> ...


 
Just tell Fakey to _Fuck Off. _


----------



## bigrebnc1775 (Aug 15, 2010)

JakeStarkey said:


> The case was built, argued, absolutely correct in definition and point, and you could not argue against it.
> 
> Continuing stamping your little cloven feet in the corner where I put you, red-eyed and shaking with fury. N
> 
> You will stay there until you apologize and admit that you are a racist and homophobe.



Last chance starkey.
Heres my challenge to you

Starkey you are the one that needs the help. The word ****** is just that A WORD it depends on how you use the word that makes it racist. Now if you can show me how I use the word ****** in a racial way I will be glad to leave this board forever. However, If you can't then you have to admit that you are a lying needle dick cum sucking queer. Any other comment besides you showing how I used the word ****** in a racist way, will make your attempt void and will revert back to you having to admit that you are a lying needle dick cum sucking queer. If you fail to respond to this comment you will be then admitting that you are a lying needle dick cum sucking queer. 

Prove your case with facts not your opinion.
Who was I calling a ******? 
Your claim is that anyone who uses the word ****** is a racist Are blacks that call other blacks ****** racist? How about George Carlin? Is he a racist?
[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JZCS5I80X-8]YouTube - The word '******' - Richard Pryor & George Carlin[/ame]
Now prove your case little man

One more thing little man what about the modern rbet byrd is he a raicst?

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0FIBJt-c2o0&NR=1[/ame]


----------



## JakeStarkey (Aug 15, 2010)

The ones who have used it wrongly are as wrong as you, bigreb, if they have not apologized and if by their acts atone for such sins.  I can't believe you use the four--year old "well JWBooth and conhog do it."

This was your last chance, you failed, and you are branded with what you have become, a person who is a racist and homophobe, and is in complete denial.

Move along, son, move along.


----------



## bigrebnc1775 (Aug 15, 2010)

JakeStarkey said:


> The ones who have used it wrongly are as wrong as you, bigreb, if they have not apologized and if by their acts atone for such sins.  I can't believe you use the four--year old "well JWBooth and conhog do it."
> 
> This was your last chance, you failed, and you are branded with what you have become, a person who is a racist and homophobe, and is in complete denial.
> 
> Move along, son, move along.



Oh so now it's those who used the wrd ****** in the wrong way are racist.  So how did I use the word ******? Who did I call a ******? Changing your point to fit your arguement means you lost. Thanks for playing junior.


----------



## JakeStarkey (Aug 15, 2010)

I have changed nothing while you try to excuse yourself like a four-year old because others used the word.  Bigreb, you were homophobic and racist to use those terms.  Anytime you use words that negatively characterize individuals then you demean the group to which the word is related.

Continue to dangle and twist in the wind (in the corner) as all here laugh at you.


----------



## The T (Aug 15, 2010)

bigrebnc1775 said:


> JakeStarkey said:
> 
> 
> > The ones who have used it wrongly are as wrong as you, bigreb, if they have not apologized and if by their acts atone for such sins. I can't believe you use the four--year old "well JWBooth and conhog do it."
> ...


 
He does this to most he disagrees with. He's a disingenous/dishonest _hack._


----------



## bigrebnc1775 (Aug 15, 2010)

JakeStarkey said:


> I have changed nothing while you try to excuse yourself like a four-year old because others used the word.  Bigreb, you were homophobic and racist to use those terms.  Anytime you use words that negatively characterize individuals then you demean the group to which the word is related.
> 
> Continue to dangle and twist in the wind (in the corner) as all here laugh at you.


*



			Quote: Originally Posted by JakeStarkey  
The ones who have used it wrongly are as wrong as you, bigreb, if they have not apologized and if by their acts atone for such sins. I can't believe you use the four--year old "well JWBooth and conhog do it."

This was your last chance, you failed, and you are branded with what you have become, a person who is a racist and homophobe, and is in complete denial.

Move along, son, move along.
		
Click to expand...

*So you aren't changing your arguement?


Yesterday, 07:24 AM  
 JakeStarkey  




Carlin can do it, because he has the creditability. You are known as a racist, and we know you are weaseling here. Thou art the man, bigreb, so stop it.  

*08-03-2010, 06:32 AM  *
*JakeStarkey  *



Quote: Originally Posted by bigrebnc1775  
jakeass said I wasn't a conservative but a recationary, which that pisses me off when someone calls someone something when they don't even know the person. I told jakeass to call me anything else but a conservative you might as well be calling me a ******. So now I'm a racist. I guess all those blacks who go around using that word at a drop of a of hat are also racist.
_You call people names all the time, so get off your rocking horse, crybaby._




> *Check my signature line to see what you wrote. Anyone who uses the n-word is a racist. You don't get to define what racism is. You get your own opinion but you don't have your own reality and your own definitions. Get over yourself, son.*



_And, yes, everything you write points out that you (like Dude, Yurt, Liability, etc) are not conservatives but far right wacky reactionaries hiding behind the conservative title. You are not conservative. _
__________________



JakeStarkey said:


> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> > jakeass said I wasn't a conservative but a recationary, which that pisses me off when someone calls someone something when they don't even know the person. I told jakeass to call me anything else but a conservative you might as well be calling me a ******. So now I'm a racist. I guess all those blacks who go around using that word at a drop of a of hat are also racist.
> ...


http://www.usmessageboard.com/politics/127077-living-document-or-not-26.html


----------



## JakeStarkey (Aug 15, 2010)

That is not a change of argument and it does not excuse you for being a foul racist, bigreb.

You are still fail here.


----------



## bigrebnc1775 (Aug 15, 2010)

JakeStarkey said:


> That is not a change of argument and it does not excuse you for being a foul racist, bigreb.
> 
> You are still fail here.



*OMG You went from saying this *


> Check my signature line to see what you wrote. Anyone who uses the n-word is a racist. You don't get to define what racism is. You get your own opinion but you don't have your own reality and your own definitions. Get over yourself, son.



*To saying this*
Yesterday, 07:24 AM  
 JakeStarkey  
Carlin can do it, because he has the creditability. You are known as a racist, and we know you are weaseling here. Thou art the man, bigreb, so stop it.  

*To saying this*

Quote: Originally Posted by JakeStarkey  
The ones who have used it wrongly are as wrong as you, bigreb, if they have not apologized and if by their acts atone for such sins. I can't believe you use the four--year old "well JWBooth and conhog do it."

This was your last chance, you failed, and you are branded with what you have become, a person who is a racist and homophobe, and is in complete denial.

Move along, son, move along.
*If that isn't changing your arguement then what in the hell do you call it?*
*And I am still waiting on your explaination of how I used the word ****** in a racist way who did I call a ******?*


----------



## JakeStarkey (Aug 15, 2010)

Along with your silly argument of denial, perhaps this will help you realize your immorality of stubborness.  Here is an example. *bigrebnc1775: *"Fuck you **** you chickenshit bastard. I am a conservative to call me anything else you might as well call me a ******. Common white trash which I am not "


----------



## bigrebnc1775 (Aug 15, 2010)

JakeStarkey said:


> Along with your silly argument of denial, perhaps this will help you realize your immorality of stubborness.  Here is an example. *bigrebnc1775: *"Fuck you **** you chickenshit bastard. I am a conservative to call me anything else you might as well call me a ******. Common white trash which I am not "



failed

You changed your arguement 3 times.


----------



## JakeStarkey (Aug 15, 2010)

Nope, the argument point is that you are a racist, and nothing of you have done, in terms of how you use the n-word, changes that.

You are part of that bad old world in North Carolina that is long gone.


----------



## bigrebnc1775 (Aug 15, 2010)

JakeStarkey said:


> Nope, the argument point is that you are a racist, and nothing of you have done, in terms of how you use the n-word, changes that.
> 
> You are part of that bad old world in North Carolina that is long gone.



jakey is a poor little boy that doesn't realize that he has met his match you failed when you changed your arguement 3 times.


----------



## JakeStarkey (Aug 15, 2010)

Yes, bigreb, you are a racist and you have failed.

Standing red-eyed in a tantrum as you are means you have not won the argument


----------



## bigrebnc1775 (Aug 15, 2010)

JakeStarkey said:


> Yes, bigreb, you are a racist and you have failed.
> 
> Standing red-eyed in a tantrum as you are means you have not won the argument



jakey is a poor little boy that doesn't realize that he has met his match you failed when you changed your arguement 3 times.


----------



## Bullfighter (Aug 15, 2010)

bigrebnc1775;2617093"An armed man is a citizen. An unarmed man is a subject"
"When injustice becomes law said:
			
		

> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Xnjco...eature=related[/url]
> .



And a man with all the bombs who is too terrified to use them against the evil Mexicans is called OBAMA!


----------



## JakeStarkey (Aug 15, 2010)

You are a racist, bigreb, and your language condemns you.


----------



## bigrebnc1775 (Aug 15, 2010)

JakeStarkey said:


> You are a racist, bigreb, and your language condemns you.



LOL!!!!
When are you going to precent proof to your claim? your oipinion is not proof. Keep digging that idiot hole.


----------



## bigrebnc1775 (Aug 15, 2010)

Bullfighter said:


> bigrebnc1775;2617093"An armed man is a citizen. An unarmed man is a subject"
> "When injustice becomes law said:
> 
> 
> ...



As I said anyone who is willing to fight with America deserves some respect. Mexicans that fought and dies in World war 2 deserve respect. no matter what the numbers are. You can have your opinion like I an have my opinion on this subject. I am not willing to debate you about it.


----------



## JakeStarkey (Aug 15, 2010)

You are a racist and a sexist and a homophobe, bigreb, and your language condemns you.  I agree with you about Mexicans who fought for the Allies during World War II.

I truly do not understand the hatred that inspires both you and Bullfighter toward others because of race, sex, or sexual identity.

Your words condemn you.


----------



## bigrebnc1775 (Aug 15, 2010)

JakeStarkey said:


> You are a racist and a sexist and a homophobe, bigreb, and your language condemns you. *edited this part of starkeys post because it has nothing to do with mine and starkeys discussion* . jUST TO KEEP IT HONSET THIS WA THE REST OF STARKEYS REPLY
> I agree with you about Mexicans who fought for the Allies during World War II.
> 
> 
> ...


Do you suck your left hand thumb and pound your right fist when you make such opinionated claims junior?


----------



## JakeStarkey (Aug 15, 2010)

The "claim" is fact based on your own words.  Look at my signature line with your own words.  Thou art the man.


----------



## bigrebnc1775 (Aug 15, 2010)

JakeStarkey said:


> The "claim" is fact based on your own words.  Look at my signature line with your own words.  Thou art the man.



You changed your arguement 3 times to advance your opinion.
So tell me How did I use the word ******? Was it directed at any person or race?
And if your arguemnent is still to call me a raicst because I used the word ****** 
Are blacks who call other blacks ******, racist? Is George Carlin Racist? How about Robert Byrd white ******?


----------



## JakeStarkey (Aug 15, 2010)

All has been answered.  You are like the little kid whose hand is caught in the candy jar and says, "What candy jar?"  When told the one you have your hand in, you then say, "It is Obama's fault."

You are being silly.  Your racism is fact based on your own words. Look at my signature line with your own words. Thou art the man.


----------



## bigrebnc1775 (Aug 15, 2010)

JakeStarkey said:


> All has been answered.  You are like the little kid whose hand is caught in the candy jar and says, "What candy jar?"  When told the one you have your hand in, you then say, "It is Obama's fault."
> 
> You are being silly.  Your racism is fact based on your own words. Look at my signature line with your own words. Thou art the man.



No little boy you haven't answered anyone of my comments. 
For starters When I used the word ****** was it directed at anyone or any race or group of people?


----------



## JakeStarkey (Aug 15, 2010)

You are being silly. Your racism is fact based on your own words. Look at my signature line with your own words and look at your own admission. You, of all people, are not allowed to use the word.  Thou art the man.


----------



## bigrebnc1775 (Aug 15, 2010)

JakeStarkey said:


> You are being silly. Your racism is fact based on your own words. Look at my signature line with your own words and look at your own admission. You, of all people, are not allowed to use the word.  Thou art the man.



Answer the question

For starters When I used the word ****** was it directed at anyone or any race or group of people?


----------



## Bullfighter (Aug 15, 2010)

bigrebnc1775 said:


> Bullfighter said:
> 
> 
> > bigrebnc1775;2617093"An armed man is a citizen. An unarmed man is a subject"
> ...



OK. Now get 105,000,000 Mexicans to die for America and you will have proved your point!


----------



## bigrebnc1775 (Aug 15, 2010)

Bullfighter said:


> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> > Bullfighter said:
> ...



_<sigh>_
You win I concede


----------



## JakeStarkey (Aug 15, 2010)

Nope, biggie, you will not justify it, because you are by your own words a racist.

I do commend you for your response to Bullfighter.


----------



## bigrebnc1775 (Aug 15, 2010)

JakeStarkey said:


> Nope, biggie, you will not justify it, because you are by your own words a racist.
> 
> I do commend you for your response to Bullfighter.



You condemn yourself because you will not answer a direct question, and you have ties with  ties with a known racist. After all starkey is not a common name.
How things going with Jesse?


----------



## JakeStarkey (Aug 15, 2010)

Silly biggie.  Nope, biggie, you cannot justify it, because you are by your own words a racist.  Thou art the man.


----------



## bigrebnc1775 (Aug 15, 2010)

JakeStarkey said:


> Silly biggie.  Nope, biggie, you cannot justify it, because you are by your own words a racist.  Thou art the man.



jake "Jesse" Starkey Thou art the racist


----------



## JakeStarkey (Aug 15, 2010)

Right, biggie.  You are so silly.  You are a racist, a sexist, a homophobe.  Your own words condemn you.

All you have to do is to take a big breath, be a big boy, and admit it.


----------



## bigrebnc1775 (Aug 15, 2010)

JakeStarkey said:


> Right, biggie.  You are so silly.  You are a racist, a sexist, a homophobe.  Your own words condemn you.
> 
> All you have to do is to take a big breath, be a big boy, and admit it.



thou art the man jake jesse starkey.


----------



## JakeStarkey (Aug 15, 2010)

Good night, bigreb, and sleep night.


----------



## bigrebnc1775 (Aug 15, 2010)

JakeStarkey said:


> Good night, bigreb, and sleep night.



I just hope jesse doesn't have a black cell mate with all that racist art.


----------



## Politicaljunior (Aug 18, 2010)

Guys lets all stay on the topic and not start throwing out these pointless remarks.


----------



## Biggles (Aug 18, 2010)

JakeStarkey said:


> You, Biggles, are typical far right reactionary loony trying to act like the GOP conservative you are not.
> 
> Who is stating the feds are not doing the job?  All true Americans (right, center, left) agree that the laws have to be enforced, the border secured, immigrant reform legislation enacted, and businesses punished for knowingly hiring illegals.
> 
> So it is not me, Biggles; the government has to do better.  But Arizona does not have constitutional authority to pass and enforce the AZ law.  If Arapio or any other AZ official interferes with a U.S. Marshall, the AZ official is arrested and goes to the pokey, period.



Why are the feds not going after sanctuary cities?  Can you answer anything anyone asks you?  (I typed reeeeeal slow so you are able to read along without getting lost    )


----------



## Twofox (Aug 19, 2010)

It's really sad to see everyone arguing about this issue.  Posting assumptions and calling them facts.  Pointing to opinions and calling them facts.  Trying to discredit someone for any reason, rather than actually discussing the issue.  What a bunch of trolls from both sides of the isle.

I live in Tucson.  Every day I see the results of our current illegal immigration policies, or lack thereof.  

-Anytime you go to an emergency room here, all you see are illegals (yes you can tell who they are).  They use the emergency rooms instead of a regular doctor, don't pay for it, which drives up the costs for the hospitals.

-Drug gangs are so bad between here and the border (and west of here) that you have to carry weapons with you or risk not coming back.  People dissapear all the time out there.  I've been shot at a number of times.  I've had friends killed out there. 

  Our gov't (both parties) continues to do next to nothing.  Throwing us under the bus for votes while people are dying.

  Now, please explain to me why it's ok to let people die for votes?

  Solutions?  

-A few years ago then govenor Janet Napalitano put national guard troops on the border.  The drug gangs, and the illegals backed away.  There is something that worked and doesn't cost any more than we're spending already on military.

-It costs too much to put murderers in jail, so we shouldn't do it?  Once we actually enforce our laws and protect our citizens and borders, most illegals will self deport.

-Tell Mexico that it has to take care of it's own people for a change.  Money from the states is their 2nd largest source of income.  No wonder they are backing Obama in suing AZ over a law that is on the books of other states already.

-Lastly, more and more I hear regular folks talking about protecting the border themselves if the fed won't do it.  Let's hope it doesn't come to that.

Am I racist?  I really don't care anymore if you call me racist, I've heard that term thrown around so much it almost doesn't even register anymore.  I guess you could ask my neice of hispanic heritage, I doubt she would agree. 

Just remember, a great tactic to use if you want to conquer a country, start divison within.  We're all americans here.  To my mind, anyone who's actions hurt the soverenty of this nation is a traitor.

Flame on...  Guilty concience?


----------



## Nate (Aug 19, 2010)

I hear ya on the harsh reality of those who actually live in that State twofox. The talking heads in the federal government are using this as a political weapon... Not saying the other side wouldn't be doing the same thing! Unfortunately with every one of you trying to get the message out on how bad it is there's ten others spouting off the opposite thing to drown your voice out. 
The sad thing is, IMHO, the way it's been going it'll come down to a gun fight between our border patrol and the Mexican military before the Federal Gov. finally realizes this is an invasion.


----------



## SW2SILVER (Aug 19, 2010)

I support Arizona and I hope other states take up the cause. I live 500 plus miles from the Mexican border, but you'd never know it NOW. And these cretins run the place. They don't care about MY rights; Constitutional or Human or otherwise. They are total assholes, forgive my language.  Mr.  Starkey, ever have illegal aliens threaten to kill you ?  Over the volume of a radio?  The Constitution says I ALSO have a right to life, liberty and the pursuit of happiness, Mexicans differ on all that. They would wipe their asses on OUR constitution, boy-o, they don&#8217;t care. You don&#8217;t have ANYTHING to do with immigrants, illegal or not, do YOU? You would sing a deferent  tune if you did.


----------



## taichiliberal (Aug 19, 2010)

Twofox said:


> It's really sad to see everyone arguing about this issue.  Posting assumptions and calling them facts.  Pointing to opinions and calling them facts.  Trying to discredit someone for any reason, rather than actually discussing the issue.  What a bunch of trolls from both sides of the isle.
> 
> I live in Tucson.  Every day I see the results of our current illegal immigration policies, or lack thereof.
> 
> ...



http://www.usmessageboard.com/immig...nment-has-become-our-enemy-6.html#post2608264


----------



## Twofox (Aug 19, 2010)

Nice link Taijilib. 

I gew up in the midwest.  Us city kids worked the farms in the summer.  Why?  Because we wanted that first car, or stereo, or whatever.  Nothing was given to us.

Let's take a few industries:

Construction - Illegals get paid $10/hr to do the jobs that americans would love to be doing but they used to make upwards of $15/hr.  Now they have to take alot less.  But americans will do those jobs.

Yard care - Same story on the wages.  As a matter of fact there are american owned companies doing those jobs now.

Food service - Lots of highschool and college kids work at mcdonalds as first jobs, and to get through school.  Lots of waitresses out there still doing there thing.  Nothing new there.

Prok/beef/chicken processing plants - Again, americans would love those jobs, but the wages have been driven down so far by the illegals.

So what jobs are you talking about that americans won't do?  I say that if the jobs are there, then americans will do them.  Unless they deign not to consider such lowly work as most kids do.

Why do wages go down?  Because employers pay illegals under the table, also known as working for "tax".  In other words, no taxes are payed by anyone involved, so alot of it can't be tracked.  That might be one reason americans don't want those jobs, because wages have been driven down so far by the illegals.

Something else to consider.  Most illegals working here don't want to become americans.  They just want to send money home, and they to, by the billions every year.  Why not help mexico clean up it's own house?  You sound like a crusader, go down to mexico and help them do it!  It'd be just like going south in the 60's for civil rights, which was really a noble cause. (no sarcasm intended).


----------



## jeffrockit (Aug 20, 2010)

Yukon. said:


> The federal government will not permit a racist illegal law from being enforced by racist police and it is the feds who are your enemies. Who is in control in AZ the KKK ?



Since the law mirrors federal law, I guess the feds are racist too.


----------



## Merlin (Aug 21, 2010)

Yukon. said:


> Why not allow the Police to execute illegal aliens immediately. No papers than shoot them. Would you accept that ?




Hell yes. Put 50 cal. machine guns on the border and stack them up. That should make a lot of them think twice.


----------



## taichiliberal (Aug 21, 2010)

Twofox said:


> Nice link Taijilib.
> 
> I gew up in the midwest.  Us city kids worked the farms in the summer.  Why?  Because we wanted that first car, or stereo, or whatever.  Nothing was given to us.
> 
> ...




I've already just used general information and logic to deconstruct your assertions.  As for your major claim that Americans will do the jobs if they are there, here's a little eye opener for you:

*Farm workers: Take our jobs, please!*

By Aaron Smith, staff writerJuly 10, 2010: 1:14 PM ET


NEW YORK (CNNMoney.com) -- Facing growing anti-immigrant rhetoric, the United Farm Workers union is challenging Americans to take their labor-intensive, low-paying farm jobs.

As communities nationwide grapple with tenacious unemployment, migrant workers are often accused of stealing jobs from Americans. The union believes this accusation is without basis, and intends to demonstrate this with a newly-launched campaign called "Take Our Jobs."

"Farm workers do the work that most Americans are not willing to do," said union president Arturo Rodriguez in the announcement of the campaign.

At least half a million applicants are needed to replace the immigrant workforce, so the union has posted an online application for Americans who want to work on a farm. 

Through its Web site, at TAKEOURJOBS.ORG, the union promises to connect applicants with farm jobs in their area. 

Since June 24, at least 4,000 people have responded to the application, said Rodriguez. Some are serious responses and others are hate mail. "Only a few dozen have really followed through with the process," he said. 


United Farm Workers invite Americans to 'Take Our Jobs' - Jul. 7, 2010


----------



## Twofox (Aug 23, 2010)

General information and logic.  I see that I must bow to you now...

You totally missed my point that companies hiring illegals drives wages down, which also turns americans away from the jobs they used to do.  That is my point in a nutshell.

I also disagree that the "whole point of being american is not to work in conditions that it took generations to improve upon".  That's a lazy cop out statement.  Being American means that we solve the problems as americans, together, and do what it takes to get the job done.  NOT come up with reasons not to do something as you seem to be doing.


----------



## Rezonator (Aug 23, 2010)

Twofox said:


> Anytime you go to an emergency room here, all you see are illegals (yes you can tell who they are).



Well, yes, but in the progressives' model of a "civilized" society, you musn't say what you see (the First Amendment is only for Muslim religious rights). Forms of blindness now are not only a virtue, but required.


----------



## Twofox (Aug 23, 2010)

Rezonator said:


> Twofox said:
> 
> 
> > Anytime you go to an emergency room here, all you see are illegals (yes you can tell who they are).
> ...



LOL, soooo tempting to go there


----------



## LA RAM FAN (Aug 23, 2010)

Heck yeah its our own enemie.We are losing more and more of our freedoms all the timeOur government we have now is not for the people,its for the corporations,of the corporations,and by the corporations.


----------



## taichiliberal (Aug 23, 2010)

Twofox said:


> General information and logic.  I see that I must bow to you now...
> 
> You totally missed my point that companies hiring illegals drives wages down, which also turns americans away from the jobs they used to do.  That is my point in a nutshell.
> 
> ...



Bottom line: The FACTS that  I presented PROVE my point....that Americans ARE NOT taking these jobs.....Period.  Your beliefs and suppositions are irrelevent....and whether you acknowledge the reality of the situation or not is also irrelevent.


----------

